# Immigration information



## faadi007 (Jan 1, 2019)

Dear,
My name is Fahad, I am originally from Pakistan but currently living in Dubai, I have approached one consultant in Dubai for immigration and he has mentioned Portugal. Can anyone help me about the requirements for immigration to Portugal. I am an Electrical Engineer and working as a Technical Sales Engineer in Dubai. I have overall 3 years of experience. your help and guidance will be highly appreciated,


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and Welcome, Just a bit of general information but if you are thinking of working here and do not have pre-arranged employment - you are unlikely to get work unless your Portuguese is both fluent and technical. Compared to other parts of the EU the wages are low and unemployment high so emigration away from Portugal for employment is common. If you have a skill which is in short supply (some IT positions) you may be very very lucky and get a job offer so before you even think of finding information on immigration I'd suggest you spend time looking and tentatively applying for any suitable position on the job market.


----------

